# [GRAPHIC] In hospital. Dog bite



## Ellannn (Aug 26, 2013)

Currently in hospital right now. 
Surrounded by 3 other people snoring their heads off in my room so needless to say I am having trouble sleeping lol!

I got bitten by my dog today on my thigh trying to break up a fight between him and a stray dog whilst i was taking him for a walk.

I have to have surgery tomorrow.

Funnily enough at the time it didn't really hurt lol. Getting tagged by one of my 6ft pythons hurts more in my opinion.

I have learnt my lesson to not try and break up a fight between dogs single handedly or without a weapon of some sort now.

Oh well. Wish me luck for my surgery tomorrow.


----------



## Days1 (Aug 26, 2013)

Good luck! It sure looks painful!


----------



## OldestMagician (Aug 26, 2013)

Yeowch, I've always been told to lift their back legs as high as you can to make them release


----------



## RSPcrazy (Aug 26, 2013)

Nice, what kind of dog?


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Aug 26, 2013)

That is one nasty puncture wound. I do wish you luck for the surgery and also hope it heals quickly with no complications.

I think I would look at carrying one of the personal protection sprays, like Mace or pepper spray, rather than a stick. And you have it there for personal protection if you are out on the town - after the thigh heals sufficiently to dance of course. Lol.

Wishing you well,
Blue


----------



## andynic07 (Aug 26, 2013)

Wow that doesn't look good at all. I hope that you get some sleep and recover from the surgery.


----------



## MesseNoire (Aug 26, 2013)

Damn!
I wish you a speedy recovery


----------



## sd1981 (Aug 26, 2013)

Very nasty bite there mate, hope surgery goes well for you.... Having been involved in canine training for law enforcement, I must say that hitting a dog with a weapon (stick or club etc) is an exercise in futility... Dogs don't really react to a blunt pain response the way you and i would... You would be more effective with a sharpened pain motivator, pinch collar / prong collar or perhaps, electro shock collar etc...(sounds hard but a pinch of skin will go straight to pain receptors in the brain and will get the desired reaction quicker and with less damage overall)... A blunt strike with a club or stick has been well documented to cause the dog to turn on you (as will lifting the back legs, this is an old wives tale which is proven to be incorrect... It will cause the dog to thrash about and is harder to control....). Never try to pick up or restrain fighting dogs, as you may prevent your dog from protecting itself effectively, causing more damage to your dog. Pepper spray is illegal in all states of Australia (on the prohibited weapons list) however, mouth freshener is not illegal, and sprayed in the face of a dog or eyes of a mugger, rapist etc has exactly the same effect and is able to be carried freely by women everywhere.... I hope no damage was sustained to your dog, and I wish you a speedy recovery....

*** my opinion only, based on 10 years experience in law enforcement, K-9 training for the security industry etc.... Not claiming to be an expert, just my personal experiences and observation*******


----------



## Reptallica (Aug 26, 2013)

That looks a little painful.  I hope your surgery goes well.


----------



## sharky (Aug 26, 2013)

Battle Scars!!!!  

Good luck and hope your leg feels better soon! xx


----------



## Marquis (Aug 26, 2013)

Now that looks painful,I hope you make a speedy recovery.


----------



## andynic07 (Aug 26, 2013)

sd1981 said:


> Very nasty bite there mate, hope surgery goes well for you.... Having been involved in canine training for law enforcement, I must say that hitting a dog with a weapon (stick or club etc) is an exercise in futility... Dogs don't really react to a blunt pain response the way you and i would... You would be more effective with a sharpened pain motivator, pinch collar / prong collar or perhaps, electro shock collar etc...(sounds hard but a pinch of skin will go straight to pain receptors in the brain and will get the desired reaction quicker and with less damage overall)... A blunt strike with a club or stick has been well documented to cause the dog to turn on you (as will lifting the back legs, this is an old wives tale which is proven to be incorrect... It will cause the dog to thrash about and is harder to control....). Never try to pick up or restrain fighting dogs, as you may prevent your dog from protecting itself effectively, causing more damage to your dog. Pepper spray is illegal in all states of Australia (on the prohibited weapons list) however, mouth freshener is not illegal, and sprayed in the face of a dog or eyes of a mugger, rapist etc has exactly the same effect and is able to be carried freely by women everywhere.... I hope no damage was sustained to your dog, and I wish you a speedy recovery....
> 
> *** my opinion only, based on 10 years experience in law enforcement, K-9 training for the security industry etc.... Not claiming to be an expert, just my personal experiences and observation*******


Very good post there mate but if two dogs are fighting and one is a stray dog you will have no luck with zap collars or pinch collars as your dog may stop but the other is likely to keep attacking because he thinks he is the dominant dog now the other is backing away. Hope your surgery went well today Ellannn and I hope you don't get much of a scar. Forgot to ask how is your dog?


----------



## sd1981 (Aug 26, 2013)

Very true mate and you're absolutely right there.... my main train of thought whilst posting was from where the OP wrote something along the lines of "I got bitten by my dog while trying to break up a fight with him and a stray dog.... Her own dog bit her because she was trying to stop him from fighting.... While the ability to stop the other dog is not going to happen with the compliance devices, her ability to control her dog in that situation was my initial reason for most info, then I went off on that train of thought (at 7:30am after an all night shift lol)... In most cases, another owner will be present to assist with the removal of their dog... Main thing is to break both dogs train of thought which is "fight"... A spray in the face with a strong scent, just like one of those anti barking collars will stop dogs from fighting, as their fight response only registers in their brain momentarily. Once thought process is disrupted, yelling at the dog to get away will work 99.9999999% of the time as its no longer in kill mode... 

Hopefully, the experience hasn't been too traumatic for the OP and I wish her and her dog a speedy recovery...


----------



## Goldie74 (Aug 26, 2013)

Hope the surgery went well for you!


----------



## Ellannn (Aug 26, 2013)

Thank you all for your kind words!
Just got out of surgery about an hour ago.
Everything went well. Apparently haven't stitched the wound completely closed because they need easy access just incase of infection. They had to sacrifice some of the skin around it because there was way too much damage. So I will have a pretty nasty big scar.

In a terrible amount of pain, hopefully they can give me some pain killers soon!

Thank you again for all your kind words!


----------



## RSPcrazy (Aug 26, 2013)

Glad it went well. Hopefully you have a smooth recovery.


----------



## thesilverbeast (Aug 26, 2013)

Glad it went well! 

I'm curious if you're able to explain what needed to be done in sugary? Was it reattaching things that had been severed or was it just to fix vessels and stop bleeding etc and clean it up? 



Hope your dog is alright!


----------



## Days1 (Aug 27, 2013)

Hopefully in a few days you will feel a LOT better! Thanks for the update


----------



## Ellannn (Aug 27, 2013)

I'll answer a few questions people have asked. My dog is a Great Dane and the stray was a Rhodesian x mastiff. 
So I was very limited to what I could have done without anything on me. Because both these dogs are 65kg +
The stray grabbed my dog by the side of the face / jowls and locked on. Started shaking his head around literally trying to tear it off. 
I'm one of those people that don't think rationally when I see an animal getting hurt, (especially when it's a dog that my family has had for 10 years) I tried to stand in between them and some how get the stray to let go. I think I ended up twisting / pulling his ears but as soon as the other dog let go, my dog tried to defend himself and bite back but seeing as I was standing in between their heads my thigh copped the bite. 

In the surgery they did find muscle tearing so they had to stitch that back together along with sacrificing any extra skin around / in it that had little to no chance of recovery. So
My wound is almost double the size now because of how much damage there was. 
Still very sore. Doctors say I won't be able to be back at work for almost 2 weeks.
To be honest I'm just hoping that even if I am still in a horrendous amount of pain I just hope they let me go home so I can see all my animals lol!

Ps my dog is fine. Only a tiny tear on his jowls. But as soon as he realised he had hurt me, he has been a very sooky boy at home apparently.


----------



## Days1 (Aug 27, 2013)

Hopefully you can be home soon...I know it's hard to be away and family and pets always make ME feel better


----------



## DisturbedDave (Aug 27, 2013)

Ellannn said:


> I'll answer a few questions people have asked. My dog is a Great Dane and the stray was a Rhodesian x mastiff.
> So I was very limited to what I could have done without anything on me. Because both these dogs are 65kg +
> The stray grabbed my dog by the side of the face / jowls and locked on. Started shaking his head around literally trying to tear it off.
> I'm one of those people that don't think rationally when I see an animal getting hurt, (especially when it's a dog that my family has had for 10 years) I tried to stand in between them and some how get the stray to let go. I think I ended up twisting / pulling his ears but as soon as the other dog let go, my dog tried to defend himself and bite back but seeing as I was standing in between their heads my thigh copped the bite.
> ...




Could have ended much much worse for the both of you, so glad to hear you're both doing alright, despite the pain. If you play on the pain a little, maybe you'll get one of those fun little green sticks 
It's funny how dogs react afterwards, and it's this reaction that makes you realize that it truly was an accident. I had a similar thing happen with my late dog (american staff x labrador), she tagged me just above the side of the hip when i was breaking up a fight in similar fashion, and the moment that happened, she tried to cuddle up to me.

Hopefully they let you go home soon.

PS: Everyone loves battle scars.


----------



## BeZaKa (Aug 27, 2013)

I was at a family picnic not too long ago with my two dogs and a particularly mentally challenged in law decided to throw one bone to my two dogs. The dogs went nuts and got into a rather serious fight. Much like yourself, not thinking rationally when it comes to my pets and them being possibly injured, I stepped in between grabbed one in each hand by the scruff of the neck and dragged them apart. At this point blood sprayed out and splattered the dogs and me. All this as previously stated happened at a family picnic with a park full of people so you could imagine the reaction. One of the dogs had punctured its own lip with its own tooth, hence the blood spatter. In hind sight I probably shouldn't have stepped in cause it could have gone bad, but in the same situation, unfortunately, Im pretty sure I would do the same. There is no accounting for my own stupidity:lol:.

Wishing you a speedy recovery and hope they let you go home soon.... that hospital food could be harmfull to your health


----------



## saintanger (Aug 27, 2013)

hope you recover soon and i am sure your dog is very sorry.

i have had it happen a few times walking my border collie cross and my chihuahua on lead and some stray dog goes for one of them, or some irresponsible dog owner is walking in a public area with their dog off lead and it goes one of my girls (dogs). my instinct is always to grab my chihuahua and hold her up high and my poor border collie ends up forced to fight the other dog while i find a branch or stick to try break them up.

once i was not so lucky, i did not see the other 2 dogs till it was to late and 2 maltese terriers grabbed my chihuahua and started ripping into her, she was on lead and had a muzzle on as i had just been to the corner shop and being responsible i always restrain her as chihuahuas are snappy, the other dogs did not even have collars on and i did not have my other dog at the time and my autistic 8 year old brother was screaming and crying while the other dogs owners stood there, they did not try to stop the fight till i yelled at them and threatened them. 

i now worry about walking my dogs,and wen i do i carry a pole and a can of deoderant and if it happens again i will not hesitate to spray the other dog and use the pole to break them up and maybe wack the irresponsible owners lol just joking but i really feel like it at times..


----------



## mike83 (Aug 27, 2013)

Hope you recover fast and get to go home soon and see your all your animals. Looks pretty painful hope they gave you something for the pain update as all on how its all going.


----------



## Newhere (Aug 28, 2013)

Ouch  hope you get well soon and everything heals fine including your dogs cheek  also I hope the stray dog was picked up or found its way home poor thing.


----------



## Ellannn (Aug 28, 2013)

Newhere said:


> Ouch  hope you get well soon and everything heals fine including your dogs cheek  also I hope the stray dog was picked up or found its way home poor thing.



Actually found stray dogs owners. 
Took the dog to the vet and turns out the dog was microchipped so it was collected straight away.


----------



## Ellannn (Aug 28, 2013)

UPDATE

I went to the doctor today to have my wound re dressed.
Turns out the surgeon had actually stitched me up wrong.
He left a big amount of gauze inside the wound and stitched it all the way up when he was supposed to leave a gap for the gauze to be able to be changed and removed daily. 

So I was sent off to a plastic surgeon and ended up having to have it undone and re stitched.
But The good thing about this though is that I no longer have to have gauze inside the wound at all and I can just let it heal. (It was INCREDIBLY painful until he gave me happy gas / green whistle, which I am SO relieved about. )
I still have to go and get it cleaned and redressed everyday but that I can deal with.


Hopefully I'll be back on track in no time! 

Here's a pic of it being stitched up wrong. 
Ill get a pic tomorrow of the updated stitching.


----------



## Lawra (Aug 28, 2013)

Three cheers for green whistles 

I hope you recover soon. You seem to be handling it all very well, I can't imagine how much pain you'd be in. 

I hope your pup heals quickly too. X


----------



## Days1 (Aug 29, 2013)

Glad they figured out about the gauze before it became a real problem. Keep us updated


----------



## RSPcrazy (Aug 29, 2013)

That looks enjoyable  hopefully there's no more problems.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Aug 29, 2013)

You really have had a rough trot with it all. Sorry to hear that. Beats me how someone who has done eight plus years of training can make such a basic mistake. 

Hopefully you'll reap the benefit of the plastic surgeon's skill in minimising the scarring. I don't know what they put in that gas but if it did not have to come in a cylinder I am sure it would trafficked. You go from feeling dismal to floating up near the ceiling in just a few quick breaths.

Here's hoping the healing is straight forward and trouble free from here on in. Dressing the wound should not be uncomfortable for long. 
At least you now have your animals to keep you company at home.

Wishing a full and speedy recovery,
Blue


----------



## Coldbloodedinc (Sep 2, 2013)

I was tagged by a staffy on the leg two weeks ago it got infected and i had to have stitches out three days later because the skin flap died lol and they scooped a new wound to start the healing process again ... It doesnt tickle hey






pics are just after it happen


----------



## Ellannn (Sep 2, 2013)

Coldbloodedinc said:


> I was tagged by a staffy on the leg two weeks ago it got infected and i had to have stitches out three days later because the skin flap died lol and they scooped a new wound to start the healing process again ... It doesnt tickle hey
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can definitely feel your pain!!! That's a little more than just "being tagged" haha! 
Didn't they give you antibiotics?
Ouch
Wishing you a speedy recovery!!


----------



## Ellannn (Sep 2, 2013)

One week after surgery.
Still very sore, still getting it washed and bandaged by the doctor every day.
I'm able to slightly walk on it now which is great! 
Getting there!!


----------



## Coldbloodedinc (Sep 2, 2013)

Yea had a tetnus shot and antibiotics but infection had already set in


----------



## Coldbloodedinc (Sep 2, 2013)

Ouch yours looks pretty bad too !


----------



## Rlpreston (Sep 2, 2013)

Ouch! 

My AmBull and Staffy x AmBull got into it with each other today  am glad neither tagged me in the scuffle! Poor Brutus boys eye popped out of its socket though and both dogs have punctures and strains/sprains. It was the only time either of them has ignored my calls, a tad scary especially with two kids in the yard  

Hope it is a quick recovery for you from here on out!


----------



## Marzzy (Sep 3, 2013)

Rlpreston said:


> Ouch!
> 
> My AmBull and Staffy x AmBull got into it with each other today  am glad neither tagged me in the scuffle! Poor Brutus boys eye popped out of its socket though and both dogs have punctures and strains/sprains. It was the only time either of them has ignored my calls, a tad scary especially with two kids in the yard
> 
> Hope it is a quick recovery for you from here on out!



Are you going to do something about it ? 

That's a nasty looking gash, kinda gross at the same time.


----------



## Rlpreston (Sep 3, 2013)

Marzzy said:


> Are you going to do something about it ?
> 
> That's a nasty looking gash, kinda gross at the same time.



Sorry, something about which?


----------



## JackTheHerper (Sep 3, 2013)

Rlpreston said:


> Ouch!
> 
> My AmBull and Staffy x AmBull got into it with each other today  am glad neither tagged me in the scuffle! Poor Brutus boys eye popped out of its socket though and both dogs have punctures and strains/sprains. It was the only time either of them has ignored my calls, a tad scary especially with two kids in the yard
> 
> Hope it is a quick recovery for you from here on out!


His eye popped out of its socket? jesus, how do you fix that? i hope your dogs make a speedy recovery as well as Ellan, thats a nasty looking wound.


----------



## Rlpreston (Sep 3, 2013)

JackTheHerper said:


> His eye popped out of its socket? jesus, how do you fix that? i hope your dogs make a speedy recovery as well as Ellan, thats a nasty looking wound.



Thank you. 
Luckily for us it didn't squeeze completely out of the eyelids and popped itself back in in the vets office. Otherwise that have to anaesthetise (sp?) them and push it in and see they eye shut. He is very lucky as she said it looks like he still has vision but no way of telling how damaged, if any, the nerves are  it looked pretty horrendous but i didn't get a picture, just straight in the car to the vet!


----------



## JackTheHerper (Sep 3, 2013)

Fair enough! Geeze, i hope his eye is fine


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Sep 3, 2013)

While that is still a nasty wound it is so much neater looking than it was. The top puncture is almost entirely healed and the main puncture has nice straight edges that will eventually seal nicely. The problem with subcutaneous damage that is ragged and torn, is they try and sow it together as best as possible and hope, but you can often end up proud flesh that the blood supply to has been too damaged to maintian before the capillaries can regrow and start supplyng oxygen and nutrients again. With that sort of wound they have to keep it open and allow it to granulate up from below. I don't know what they do these days but in years gone past they would lightly abrade the inside of the wound and then rinse it thoroughly with saline to remove any dead cells.


It is not a pleasant experience but the discomfort of the daily treatment is definitely worth the end result - no nasty lumps or weaknesses and minimal scarring. I am no expert, just going on what my brother went through on his lower back many years ago. His girlfriend was a nurse and so she did the daily dressing. He originally had a hole you could fit three or fingers into up to the first knuckle. But it healed brilliantly and although the scar evident it was not raised or lumpy etc.


Bottom line... looks the plastic surgeon has done a great in tidying it up and allowing access to that section that needs to heal from beneath. Not a lot of fun for you, I realise, but it is definitely well and truly on the best track from my limited experience of these things. Therefore I am very pleased for you and hope this gives you some measure of comfort. God knows you could probably do with it.


Cheers
Blue


----------



## Ellannn (Sep 4, 2013)

Bluetongue1 said:


> While that is still a nasty wound it is so much neater looking than it was. The top puncture is almost entirely healed and the main puncture has nice straight edges that will eventually seal nicely. The problem with subcutaneous damage that is ragged and torn, is they try and sow it together as best as possible and hope, but you can often end up proud flesh that the blood supply to has been too damaged to maintian before the capillaries can regrow and start supplyng oxygen and nutrients again. With that sort of wound they have to keep it open and allow it to granulate up from below. I don't know what they do these days but in years gone past they would lightly abrade the inside of the wound and then rinse it thoroughly with saline to remove any dead cells.
> 
> 
> It is not a pleasant experience but the discomfort of the daily treatment is definitely worth the end result - no nasty lumps or weaknesses and minimal scarring. I am no expert, just going on what my brother went through on his lower back many years ago. His girlfriend was a nurse and so she did the daily dressing. He originally had a hole you could fit three or fingers into up to the first knuckle. But it healed brilliantly and although the scar evident it was not raised or lumpy etc.
> ...



Reading this actually put my mind at ease funnily enough. Thank you so much blue! 
It's really nice to have some reassurance! 

I just have to work on getting it healed quickly. Work has told me that I am not able to go back to work unless I am able to do full duties. 
Which is a little hard with an open wound where I work because I have to climb up ladders multiple times a day and carry/ lift heavy things.
I wouldn't want to break the stitches that are holding the sides and I definitely wouldn't want to make the wound split open more.
There goes my annual leave.
I hope I don't lose my job because of it.

But Thanks again!


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 4, 2013)

OUCH-CITY!!! 

I got munched by a blue-healer once, but luckily it was an old dog with old teeth that were worn, so the old scumbag had trouble getting through my calf :lol: Personally I think he read my mind because at the stage I was walking past him I was thinking "What an ugly dog!" :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ellannn (Sep 4, 2013)

VenomOOse said:


> OUCH-CITY!!!
> 
> I got munched by a blue-healer once, but luckily it was an old dog with old teeth that were worn, so the old scumbag had trouble getting through my calf :lol: Personally I think he read my mind because at the stage I was walking past him I was thinking "What an ugly dog!" :lol: :lol:


Haha! Cattle dogs do get ugly even they get old! I'm lucky my girl is just a pup still haha.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Sep 6, 2013)

I think designed them such that the kicks in the head from cattle hooves only improve their appearance.

I read your post the other night *VenomOOse* but was unable to respond as I was laughing so hard. Classic!

I keep checking for any progress *Ellannn*. I was very pleased to read your reaction. What I think you will find is that the gaping wound will appear not to change much, and then all of a sudden it will start close and will heal over in a matter of days. I hope you don’t have to eat into too much of your annual leave. You have my empathy.

Cheers,
Blue


----------



## wildthings (Sep 7, 2013)

Hope you don't loose your job Ellannn, and blue is right, it looks so much better and very tidy edges..once it is healed and no longer open, I recommend Bio Oil to help with the scaring, it works wonders if you use it several times a day and it will lessen the appearance of the battle scar..


----------



## Ellannn (Sep 10, 2013)

Hey guys! Just thought I would post an update and photo seeing as I got the remainder of my stitches out today. Still a lot of healing to be done but its getting there!


----------



## Performa (Sep 10, 2013)

Looks like your recovery is going very well. I wonder how the hole in your leg will close up though.


----------



## Rlpreston (Sep 10, 2013)

Ellannn said:


> Hey guys! Just thought I would post an update and photo seeing as I got the remainder of my stitches out today. Still a lot of healing to be done but its getting there!



That's looking excellent! Very clean indeed. Hope it is speedy and uneventful recovery!


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 10, 2013)

Looking better mate, how is work going? Are they still not letting you back?


----------



## Ellannn (Sep 10, 2013)

Performa said:


> Looks like your recovery is going very well. I wonder how the hole in your leg will close up though.



It heals from the inside out, it's just a slow progress. It's half as deep as it was. All I know is that ill have to go back to the plastic surgeon.


----------



## Ellannn (Sep 10, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Looking better mate, how is work going? Are they still not letting you back?



Thank you! Yeah still not letting me back, they need me to be able to do "full duties" and have a medical certificate that states that I would be able too do full duties. My doctor has contacted them saying I could come back if they let me sit down and have a rest every few hours, due to pain but they refused. hopefully they will say I can come back next week!


----------



## Porkbones (Sep 10, 2013)

Wow looks a lot better than ur 1st pic


----------



## sharky (Sep 10, 2013)

Looks like it is healing up nicely! Just make sure it stays clean and doesn't get infected, wushing your leg the best! 

(It looks like a little mouth :lol


----------



## Ellannn (Sep 16, 2013)

sharky said:


> Looks like it is healing up nicely! Just make sure it stays clean and doesn't get infected, wushing your leg the best!
> 
> (It looks like a little mouth :lol



Thank you for your best wishes! 
If you think it looks like a mouth I think you will enjoy the picture I'm going to post lol


----------



## Ellannn (Sep 16, 2013)

My little sister made this for me to cheer me up. It made me laugh so I thought I would share it lol!






Nothing new to report! Slowly getting there!! Doc thinks another 3 weeks before it heals to the surface.


----------



## Rlpreston (Sep 16, 2013)

Ellannn said:


> My little sister made this for me to cheer me up. It made me laugh so I thought I would share it lol!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lol,

Oh gosh, that really does look like a little mouth! 

Glad your sister is keeping your spirits up


----------



## sharky (Sep 16, 2013)

Ellannn said:


> My little sister made this for me to cheer me up. It made me laugh so I thought I would share it lol!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha! Love it! ^.^

3 more weeks and your freeeeeee!


----------



## RSPcrazy (Sep 16, 2013)

Do you ever get the urge to stick your finger in there?

I know I wouldn't be able to resist if that was on my leg.

Also, your sister should have drawn "the joker", would be more fitting with the scars.


----------



## Ellannn (Sep 16, 2013)

RSPcrazy said:


> Do you ever get the urge to stick your finger in there?
> 
> I know I wouldn't be able to resist if that was on my leg.
> 
> Also, your sister should have drawn "the joker", would be more fitting with the scars.



NO WAY! 
Just thinking about it makes me feel sick lol.
Couldn't ever put a finger in there.
I almost pass out when the doctor pokes around in there. Lol
Also infection is still a risk so trying to keep any kind of touching around there to a minimum.

Haha! Yeah that's so true! Joker would have been way better! 

I hope you are well! Give my regards to Tabitha as well! Hopefully in the future we can all catch up or something!


----------



## RSPcrazy (Sep 17, 2013)

Ellannn said:


> NO WAY!
> Just thinking about it makes me feel sick lol.
> Couldn't ever put a finger in there.
> I almost pass out when the doctor pokes around in there. Lol
> ...



Come on, infections a small price to pay, at least you could say you've done it then 

I'm getting there, and yes, we do need to catch up soon. Let me know when your legs feeling better and we will make a day of it.


----------



## BrownHash (Sep 17, 2013)

Bluetongue1 said:


> ... I am no expert, just going on what my brother went through on his lower back many years ago. His girlfriend was a nurse and so she did the daily dressing. He originally had a hole you could fit three or fingers into up to the first knuckle. But it healed brilliantly and although the scar evident it was not raised or lumpy etc.



"Lower Back" is also the butt area. Sounds like someone had a pilonidal cyst. :lol:




sharky said:


> (It looks like a little mouth :lol



It definitely looks like a smiley mouth.


Ellannn, have you ever considered smuggling drugs in there?


----------



## Ellannn (Sep 22, 2013)

IM GOING BACK TO WORK ON TUESDAY!!!
I am so excited!!

Still isn't healed completely yet. About 1cm deep now and 3 cm wide but I am able to go back to work finally. 
It's been a long process!


----------



## Rlpreston (Sep 22, 2013)

Ellannn said:


> IM GOING BACK TO WORK ON TUESDAY!!!
> I am so excited!!
> 
> Still isn't healed completely yet. About 1cm deep now and 3 cm wide but I am able to go back to work finally.
> It's been a long process!



Yay! Happy for you


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 23, 2013)

That is good to hear.


----------



## wildthings (Sep 23, 2013)

Looks good, nearly there, puncture wounds take sooooooooo long to heal..excited to be going back to work, hmmm, you must be one of those few people that has an excellent job with fantastic people to work with ...what's the secret haha


----------



## Ellannn (Sep 27, 2013)

Almost there


----------



## wildthings (Sep 27, 2013)

Woohoo , geez that looks brilliant


----------



## princessparrot (Oct 3, 2013)

looks pretty good given how it was in the beginning


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Oct 21, 2013)

just pulled a splinter out of my bottom right cheek that hurt enough


Is your top lip going to support it?


----------



## Ellannn (Oct 22, 2013)

Unclewo-wo said:


> just pulled a splinter out of my bottom right cheek that hurt enough
> 
> 
> Is your top lip going to support it?



Ouch! How the hell did you get a splinter there!!!


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Oct 22, 2013)

Ellannn said:


> Ouch! How the hell did you get a splinter there!!!



Out looking for reps and slipped down a hill whoops :/


----------



## Ellannn (Oct 26, 2013)

All healed guys! 
After 2 months of back and forth doctors visits and having an open wound dressed everyday it is finally healed!


----------



## caliherp (Oct 26, 2013)

Yay congrats. I'm impressed at how well that scar healed. In a few years its going to be hard to notice. I've had 4 surgery's on my arm over the course of 4 years when I was around 13, the scars were really bad. Now all the puffiness and redness is gone. They are barely discolored now. Make sure you keep the scars out of the sun or put strong sunscreen on.


----------



## RSPcrazy (Oct 26, 2013)

Owwww, no more smiley face 

Good to see it healed up nicely.


----------



## Ellannn (Oct 27, 2013)

RSPcrazy said:


> Owwww, no more smiley face
> 
> Good to see it healed up nicely.



Haha! It's gone from a big smile to a little smirk


----------



## wildthings (Oct 27, 2013)

Looks great Ellannn, it looks nice and smooth, don't forget to try out the Bio Oil


----------

